# Alatoona wma



## olroy (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone hunted the area called procters bend?
i wanted to know if it has large hard woods?
thanks


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 19, 2004)

There are primarily hardwoods on most of the corp land around Lake Allatoona, but the Proctor Bend area is a mixture of pines, hardwoods, and fields. Since the land along the road is hunting clubs before you get to the Bend it gets quite a bit of pressure during the deer and turkey  hunts with this being one of the few areas you can reach by vehicle.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 19, 2004)

Plenty of squirrel and coons at procters bend.Also a good chance of getting a fox squirrel in that area.For deer I'd say look elsewere.


----------



## dixie (Nov 22, 2004)

*Proctors*

Danny's right about the land there, problem is, it's easy to get on our lease and end up trespassing there, and I have members that coyote hunt down close to there at night. Roy, if you'll go to our website, www.cobbslegion.20m.com and click on the map page, it'll show you the piece of the WMA your asking about, it's good for small game but too "thin" to run dogs on.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to disagree about it being to thin to run dogs on.I've coon hunted it many times and never once got off the wma.It has a good coon population.Never seen anyone coyote hunting.I always try and wait till after deer season to hunt it.


----------



## dixie (Nov 22, 2004)

*I don't know*

why you would disagree dawg, unless you haven't been down there in last two years, all that where the barns are  as been CLEAR CUT, even the hardwoods, you can see from the gate all the way across the lake to galts ferry, LOL, there's NOTHING there to tree one in!!! On the other side, our lease is within 250 ft of the water and we do yote hunt there. BTW, the corps did the same thing over at Macedonia campground area this summer, bout all the pines are gone over to Macedonia cemetry area, the beetles are STILL in a lot of the trees in that area. The up side is, those pines were so thick, they needed to be thinned out. It should make for better deer and turkey hunting there. I haven't heard why the corps had the hardwoods cut, it looks barren there at proctors now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 22, 2004)

I was there last year and saw alot of cut on the right side of the rd.I did not know they had clear cut it all.I wonder why they cut all the hardwoods around the lake.If they cut all that seems the only strip of woods left to coon hunt is cemetery rd.


----------

